# old steel and scrapsheep horn



## robert flynt (Dec 27, 2015)

We have been talking about old files made into knives so I thought I would finish these blades that have been laying around for a while.

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 7 | Way Cool 11


----------



## NYWoodturner (Dec 27, 2015)

Absolutely stunning Robert. I think you could probably polish and handle a turd and make a masterpiece out of it. 
The sheets horn in the bottom one is fantastic as well as the pattern from the file teeth. Is that blue streak in the bottom one a reflection or color variation in the steel?

Reactions: Agree 3 | Funny 2


----------



## Tclem (Dec 27, 2015)

I'll tell you like I tell Tom. Keep practicing and one day you will catch up to me

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## robert flynt (Dec 27, 2015)

NYWoodturner said:


> Absolutely stunning Robert. I think you could probably polish and handle a turd and make a masterpiece out of it.
> The sheets horn in the bottom one is fantastic as well as the pattern from the file teeth. Is that blue streak in the bottom one a reflection or color variation in the steel?


The color variation is a reflection in the steel, had to take picture indoors because of our lousy weather.


----------



## Kevin (Dec 27, 2015)

Robert as you know I am no fan of bone or antler handles - not a greenie weenie thing obviously it's just the look of them that never appeals to me. But these are both major exceptions. I love everything about them ESPECIALLY the horn handles!!!! And that's saying a lot because those file blades are keepers galore - I especially like the bottom one.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## robert flynt (Dec 27, 2015)

Kevin said:


> Robert as you know I am no fan of bone or antler handles - not a greenie weenie thing obviously it's just the look of them that never appeals to me. But these are both major exceptions. I love everything about them ESPECIALLY the horn handles!!!! And that's saying a lot because those file blades are keepers galore - I especially like the bottom one.


The bottom one is my favorite one also. It if not very thick and has a slight twist in it that fits the right hand very well.

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## Tony (Dec 27, 2015)

Those are super cool! The blades are gorgeous and the handles both look like they would feel very natural in my hand. Tony

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tclem (Dec 27, 2015)

Do you make your own guards? I've got to figure out what I'm going tondo about the files I've been working in. Never done a hidden tang yet


----------



## robert flynt (Dec 27, 2015)

Tclem said:


> Do you make your own guards? I've got to figure out what I'm going tondo about the files I've been working in. Never done a hidden tang yet


Yes, I make my own guards. Cutting the slotted holes for the hidden tang and slot for the full tang can be a real challenge without a milling machine.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Wildthings (Dec 27, 2015)

Stunning work Robert! I approve!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Sidecar (Dec 28, 2015)

Man , your work is very nice !.......
Gonna pop some pop corn and sit and go through all the pics once again......

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Strider (Dec 28, 2015)

The triangle pattern is really doing the thing for me. I don't know why, but any other way wouldn't do it. You really do a textbook knife making doctrine match .

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Nature Man (Dec 28, 2015)

Exceptional! No doubt that you are a pro. Those knives are incredible. Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Dec 28, 2015)

Tclem said:


> Do you make your own guards? I've got to figure out what I'm going tondo about the files I've been working in. Never done a hidden tang yet



Honey- I need a milling machine....

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## robert flynt (Dec 28, 2015)

Strider said:


> The triangle pattern is really doing the thing for me. I don't know why, but any other way wouldn't do it. You really do a textbook knife making doctrine match .


I really like the old rasp files, but they are hard to find. I go to flea market and estate sales every now and then and buy every rasp and 2nd cut file I can find.


----------



## Molokai (Dec 28, 2015)

Great looking knives Robert, i like that second one, looks so comfortable.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## robert flynt (Dec 28, 2015)

Molokai said:


> Great looking knives Robert, i like that second one, looks so comfortable.


Yes, it is very comfortable.


----------



## Schroedc (Dec 28, 2015)

robert flynt said:


> I really like the old rasp files, but they are hard to find. I go to flea market and estate sales every now and then and buy every rasp and 2nd cut file I can find.



I've got a couple that are about 2 inches wide and about 2 feet long. I'm assuming they have to be heated to soften them up enough to work them?


----------



## robert flynt (Dec 29, 2015)

Schroedc said:


> I've got a couple that are about 2 inches wide and about 2 feet long. I'm assuming they have to be heated to soften them up enough to work them?


Yes you can heat them to critical temp.( nonmagnetic) then allow it to cool very slowly, if done properly it will be soft. You can also draw it back to knife steel hardness by putting it in an oven at 400 deg. for 1 hr, do this twice then grind the blade hard, with care to not over heat it.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## robert flynt (Dec 31, 2015)

Mike1950 said:


> Honey- I need a milling machine....


So TClem said!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## bamafatboy (Jan 7, 2016)

Being a knife fanatic, I really like these. Nice job, would love to own one, one day.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## LSCG (Jan 19, 2016)

robert flynt said:


> Yes you can heat them to critical temp.( nonmagnetic) then allow it to cool very slowly, if done properly it will be soft. You can also draw it back to knife steel hardness by putting it in an oven at 400 deg. for 1 hr, do this twice then grind the blade hard, with care to not over heat it.



Robert,

first, outstanding knives! I am a big fan of rams horn.

second am I understanding you correctly that after softening and shaping a file or rasp into a knife you don't have to reheat it cherry red, quench it and then temper it to get it to a finished blade? you just have to put it the oven twice at 400 degrees for an hour each time?

thanks!
Zane.


----------



## robert flynt (Jan 19, 2016)

No you don't anneal it at all. Files are full hard so by putting it in the oven at 375 to 400 deg. you are drawing ( reducing ) the hardness back to about what you need for a knife. The problem with doing this it this way is the steel will still be very hard and it will dull your grinding belt pretty fast. You will also have to take care, when your grinding, to not get the steel to hot from grinding friction. If you do you could reduce the edge hardness to much and ruin the heat treat. If you do anneal the file then grind and shape it you will have heat treat it all over again.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## LSCG (Jan 20, 2016)

robert flynt said:


> No you don't anneal it at all. Files are full hard so by putting it in the oven at 375 to 400 deg. you are drawing ( reducing ) the hardness back to about what you need for a knife. The problem with doing this it this way is the steel will still be very hard and it will dull your grinding belt pretty fast. You will also have to take care, when your grinding, to not get the steel to hot from grinding friction. If you do you could reduce the edge hardness to much and ruin the heat treat. If you do anneal the file then grind and shape it you will have heat treat it all over again.




ok, I gotcha. thanks for the reply.


----------

